

The Ubuntu Phone OS Doesn’t Stand A Chance - stevewillensky
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/02/the-ubuntu-phone-os-doesnt-stand-a-chance/

======
motters
It's silly to write off the Ubuntu phone OS before it has even been released.
The argument about not being a first mover is also spurious. Google wasn't a
first mover in search. Bill Gates wasn't a first mover in home computer
operating systems.

The author may be disparaging of desktops, but the desktop paradigm is likely
to remain very relevant in future for anyone who wants to get actual work done
with a computer, and the synthesis of phone and desktop would seem to be a
logical way to go.

